# Won't rev past 3000rpm



## lilolong (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey just wondering if any one can shed light on dis 1.4 tsi Passat noise came into the engine so I was listening and it sounded like the high pressure petrol pump on top of engine so I changed it out with different one same thing happens again sometimes it will go past 3rpms den won't for ages again showed up on computer for me but someone said it could be timming chain problem??


----------

